# setting up a new 20 gallon tank with ada soil



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello! I have a 20 gallon tank. can anyone tell me how much ada soil do I need for the substrate? is it a bag of 9 liter ada soil enough for the substrate?

Can I just put ada soil for the substrate?


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

You will need. 1- 9 liter bag AQUA SOIL.
AQUA SOIL was not designed to be used by itself.
POWER SAND and AQUA SOIL is used together to fully maximize the benefits of the system.

20g: 
2 liter of POWER SAND SPECIAL "S" (small granule)
9 liter of AQUA SOIL


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks..I just buy a 9 liter bag aqua soil and the 2 liter bag power sand special.


----------



## disvegas (Oct 10, 2008)

what is power sand, may i ask? is it something like play sand that i can get from big box improvement stores? thanks.

disvegas,


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Powersand is a pumice-like-rock soaked with fertilizer mixed with organic material similar to peat. It helps prolong the life of aquasoil and keep the substrate rich in fertilizer.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Forgot to mention, becareful with power sand special. They are VERY rich in fertilizer so unless you plant heavily, you will have too much fertilizer causing massive algae growth. I personally recommend regular (not special) power sand.


----------

